

How Birth Year Influences Political Views - arch_stanton
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/07/08/upshot/how-the-year-you-were-born-influences-your-politics.html?rref=upshot

======
ericclemmons
I love the d3 graphs produced by the New York Times. This data could be
presented a myriad of terrible, excel-friendly ways, but wouldn't be nearly as
expressive or clear.

These uses for d3 consistently show that clear datavis can be as important as
clear copy, a clear UI, or a clear call-to-action.

~~~
jlarocco
I didn't find the graphs particularly expressive or clear. It took me a while
to figure out what was going on, and even now I'm not 100% sure I understand
exactly what they're supposed to be showing me or why it's relevant.

I do agree that data visualization is important, I'm just not sure this is the
best example of great data visualization.

